# Performance Dog Food



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I am in search for a non-Chicken,non corn performance dog food. (30/20) I need a performance food as we train 5-6 days a week. She is having re-curing ear infections so she may be allergic to Chicken and Corn. I tried Lamb as a puppy and she didnt care for Lamb at all


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Currently SportDog Food Elite Series Active Dog & Puppy would meet that requirement. They are changing their formulas though and the new Sled Dog variation would be the new substitute. That said, their supply chain has been pretty crappy so its not the easiest food to find in stock.

Link to new formulas: https://sway.com/YyzMyzD9IWovf5jU

Otherwise Purina Proplan Sensitive Skin & Stomach is salmon based and doesn't contain corn. But I believe is preserved with chicken fat, not sure how sensitive your dog is to chicken. Its not as high in protein/fat though.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Recurring ear infections are a PITA! As you probably know, the most common allergen to dogs is the corn (DISCLAIMER: at least that's my nonprofessional opinion based on nothing less than the soundest hearsay), actually never heard of a dog being allergic to chicken, though I'm sure some are and I've just been out of the loop on that one.
I've got a friend that uses one of the American Journey products with great results; I believe that it's available from Chewy. Some FT folks have switched to Victor with good results. Fortunately, my mutts seem to thrive on Purina Pro Plan Performance.
FTGoldens


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Aside from changing the food, have you tried any preventive measures? 

I have a bottle of stuff from my vet to squirt in the dogs ears after they've been swimming. Knock on wood, that seems to have been helping with Jacks who went through 2017 with no ear infections but with him swimming every week or so.... 

I have a breeder friend (whose dogs are prone to ear infections) who uses a home remedy. Witch hazel, etc mixture.


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

FTGoldens,

Yes it is a pain, and it seems backwards. I have had no problem with PPP in the past, shoot Jay ate it his whole life and he is coming up on 14 and is very healthy except no teeth and going deaf. But, the pup was on PP puppy for 11 months with no issues, I switched to a no corn performance food and she stated to not eat after 3 weeks on it so I took her to my cheap vet and she had a bad ear infection.I mixed some wet food in the meantime which she gulped down. They gave her a flush and steroids for two weeks, She still picked at her food but ate it so I went back to PPP. She was back to her normal self gulping her food down etc. Took her back to the cheap vet for a checkup on the ears and they were great. Now three days ago it all started again, so I flushed her ears and she immediately gulped her food down now she is picking again. So I have a appt friday with my expensive vet. So I really have no clue but she is allergic to one of them and to me it points to the chicken because she ate the PP Puppy for 10 months with no issues? Who knows!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Please let us know what your $$$$$ vet says about it! And what ends up resolving the issue.
Good luck!


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Megora,

I have read the Witch Hazel works good but I am hesitant to put alcohol in her ears before I know the true reason she is having the infections, Thanks


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> Megora,
> 
> I have read the Witch Hazel works good but I am hesitant to put alcohol in her ears before I know the true reason she is having the infections, Thanks


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0734464M9/ref=sspa_dk_detail_0?psc=1

^ This is the stuff I use for my guys. It beats following the one vet (collie person)'s advice as far as not taking the dogs swimming to prevent "swimmer's ear"....


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

I have a medicated flush from the 1st vet and was flushing twice a week but that didnt work because it came back!


----------



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

A dog food that I have used and fits that bill is Orijen Regional Red(beef, bison, wild boar, lamb, salmon, herring and other veggies). It comes in a kibble or freeze dried. For yeast infections in the ear I have used the simple remedy of 1/2 white vinegar, 1/2 water, flush, clean with cotton ball and carefully clean folds with a swab.


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Sweese,

When it first started that is is combination I used and it didn't help and I ended up at the vet with steroids and a medicated flush for two weeks. The infection came back when I stopped the medication. I have an appointment with a more specialized vet tomorrow. thanks for your reply!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Absolutely treat the symptoms of the ear infections, but determining the underlying cause (which can be diet related), provides the best scenario for preventing them in the first place. 
My male golden suffered from recurring ear infections as a young dog, my female golden mix, suffered from recurring urinary tract infections, I switched them to a dog food that contained no chicken, no corn, no artificial preservatives, colors or flavors, (Acana Ranchlands) and they haven't had a recurrence since, they are both now seniors.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

My first Golden had horrible ear infections all the time. Back in the 90's I knew nothing about a good dog food, I thought Iams was tops. Now with Murphy I stick to high quality grain free such as Orijen. He's had two ear infections both from me not being cautious enough while bath him. He is almost six and his ears are always pristine and I never clean them. Good Luck!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I’ve had 6 goldens. Only 1 didn’t get ear infections. I just figured it was part of the whole thing of owning a golden with furry ears. I’ve never attempted food changing to have affect on ear infections. Instead i just kept the fur clipped up as tight as possible under the ear flap.


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Ok, we went to the $$$$ Vet on Friday and there was still yeast in the ear so he gave her a stronger anti biotic than the $ did, but thinks she has a another issue going on to follow up on Monday if no change in eating habits etc. Saturday we trained and she had good energy but still wasn't herself. She ate roughly half of her food both am and pm. Sunday she really wasn't interested in her food at all and by yesterday am she was in lala land, not lethargic just out there not wanting to jump on the bed and not terrorizing the other dogs or trying to bring trees in the house. We went to the vet and she had a temp of 103.5 so the vet ran some tests, they were negative for Lyme and heart worms. So he gave her a 3 day anti inflammatory and 10 days of a antibiotic, if she isnt better in 3 days after the anti inflammatory we will do a CBC and CMP. This am she wasn't 100% but she jumped off the bed at 5am and was ready to go out, she totally terrorized my almost 14 year old and ran around like a nut case trying to drag a 10 ft branch to me. So it looks like we will follow up in 10 days unless she goes down hill. He also said he doesn't think the food is a issue and the ear and other infection is combined some how.. He wanted to wait on the CBC and CMP to allow her temp to go down. Thanks for every ones responses

Lee


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> Ok, we went to the $$$$ Vet on Friday and there was still yeast in the ear so he gave her a stronger anti biotic than the $ did, but thinks she has a another issue going on to follow up on Monday if no change in eating habits etc. Saturday we trained and she had good energy but still wasn't herself. She ate roughly half of her food both am and pm. Sunday she really wasn't interested in her food at all and by yesterday am she was in lala land, not lethargic just out there not wanting to jump on the bed and not terrorizing the other dogs or trying to bring trees in the house. We went to the vet and she had a temp of 103.5 so the vet ran some tests, they were negative for Lyme and heart worms. So he gave her a 3 day anti inflammatory and 10 days of a antibiotic, if she isnt better in 3 days after the anti inflammatory we will do a CBC and CMP. This am she wasn't 100% but she jumped off the bed at 5am and was ready to go out, she totally terrorized my almost 14 year old and ran around like a nut case trying to drag a 10 ft branch to me. So it looks like we will follow up in 10 days unless she goes down hill. He also said he doesn't think the food is a issue and the ear and other infection is combined some how.. He wanted to wait on the CBC and CMP to allow her temp to go down. Thanks for every ones responses
> 
> Lee


How did she do over the weekend?


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

FT Goldens, I gave her off til Thursday with light train on Thursday and increased training on Friday but heavy train on Sat. with two sets of single marks off of triple setups with the long bird being roughly 400 yrds. She usually takes off Sunday and Monday so I kept to the schedule. She seems fine but since Monday her energy level has increased significantly. She had more go yesterday than I have seen in 2 months. I really think this infection what ever it was had affected her that long. She is eating her full amount of food each feeding so I am staying with the PPP for now. We will start water on Friday so if all goes well our first Derby will be 6/16 in Va. A great Derby with just a OH/Q/Derby and no flyers because of state laws. That will give me time to see where we are before the fall season starts 9/1. Just sucks she will age out during the middle of winter. She is land ready now I believe but so much water work to do Thanks for every ones concern.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

A bit late to this discussion. As some here know I have been quite tied up this whole year with Rose's MCT surgery and radiation treatments. She was always prone to ear infections and hot spots. I failed her by listening and trusting my former vet and allowed her to be put on Apoquel without researching myself and reading the clinical studies where clearly shows 5-6% cancer rates. 

I ran Dr Dodd's Nutriscan on all three dogs and came to a compromise - no more kibble. All cooked (beef, lamb, bison, salmon) and freeze dried food Super beef meal mixers and Surf N' Turf salmon/beef patties from Stella & Chewy. So far I can say that they have more energy, their coats have improved and so far clean ears and much better teeth. I was worried that my finicky Belle may not like it. Au contraire - she is loving it! Have to be careful or she will turn into a butter ball!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Claudia - I'm so sorry to see that about Rose. Big hopes that she's doing well and does fine long term. I know of at least one golden for sure through where I train who survived this and still doing great at age 13 (the cancer happened when he was 8, was on his side - I think it was stage 2 because removal was complicated and they had to go in a second time, but it had not spread beyond the skin). 

Jacks had been on apoquel, but I stopped that because I was concerned about depressing or messing with his immune system right now while he's right at that point when dogs DO develop cancer of the spleen or other issues. If it had better results at stopping his nosebleeds I might have stuck with it. But only thing that seems to help with nosebleeds is anti-inflammatory meds or natural/holistic treatments.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Megora said:


> Claudia - I'm so sorry to see that about Rose. Big hopes that she's doing well and does fine long term. I know of at least one golden for sure through where I train who survived this and still doing great at age 13 (the cancer happened when he was 8, was on his side - I think it was stage 2 because removal was complicated and they had to go in a second time, but it had not spread beyond the skin).
> 
> Jacks had been on apoquel, but I stopped that because I was concerned about depressing or messing with his immune system right now while he's right at that point when dogs DO develop cancer of the spleen or other issues. If it had better results at stopping his nosebleeds I might have stuck with it. But only thing that seems to help with nosebleeds is anti-inflammatory meds or natural/holistic treatments.


Rose's was on her lower back leg and wrapped between the tendons. No clean margins. I did bot the IDEXX pathology report grade 2 mitotic index 1 and also the MSU pathology report with AgNOR Ki-67 scoring for cell proliferation which indicated low 2 and a score of 12 which is low. I have pursued both conventional and holistic approaches as there is no way to operate again if it comes back. She would face amputation or just management until it metastasizes. I will also look into cryosurgery to see if that could be an option but my hope is that it will never come back. I wish I knew that this has been done on canines before I did the first surgery. 

Not to hijack the thread, but I also added canine colostrum (immune system) and milk thistle (liver protection) and increased the turmeric (anti inflammatory) to their diet.


----------

